# Close encounters



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

I find it fascinating and eerie to hear stories of hunters who came face to face with predators or were followed by them. Any stories about that? I've read some mountain lion ones on here. Crazy stories.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My brother-in-law and I were hunting coyotes out in Nevada. We set up looking over a nice valley. He was to my left. I was blowing a hand call. Soon a crow came circling in. It kept circling around us. I noticed my brother-in-law aim his gun up at it and was following it with his scope. I wondered, "Is he going to try to shoot the crow out of the air?" I decided I better look out to the valley and see if any coyotes were making there way in. All of a sudden in the corner of my eye I see some movement and then hear a BLAST! I looked over at my brother-in-law and he is on his knees facing behind us. I then noticed a coyote dead 3 feet behind me. My brother-in-law jumped to his feet and fired another shot behind us. He dropped another coyote running away maybe 30 yards or so. "My guns jammed! The third one is yours," he says. I look out and about 75 yards another coyote is heading straight away on a run. I leveled on the back of it's head and pulled the trigger, BOOM! The third coyote goes down. 

"I thought you were focused on that crow and was going to blast it out of the sky? I said. How did you know the coyotes were behind us?"

"I could hear them panting. When I looked over, all three of them were 3 feet behind you and staring at your neck. I popped up on my knees and took the first one by looking down my barrel. The second one I hit after I stood up. And the third one I saved for you."

I had the hairs on the back of my neck standing up when he told me all three of them were 3 feet behind me staring at my neck.

He figured they had run in from about 2 miles away the way they were panting.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I was cow calling right after watching Wayne Carlton's video 20+ years ago. I remember him saying to keep an eye on your back if you call aggressive enough predators will head your way. Well I was sitting on a stump and heard something behind me. I slowly turned my head to see a coyote 3 feet away just as he came to a stop and just turned his head side to side. I figured what the heck nothing to loose, next time he turned away I stood...drew... and cow called all in one fell swoop. He never stopped and I got flustered because a second coyote was just out of sight and just as close probably sniffing my back pack. I didn't even get the shot off I was so turned inside out.
Also had a lion show up while I was elk hunting 20 yards in front of my brother that had no clue I had a tag and the season was open. I circled around my brother while the cat stayed locked on him and shot it. I never told him I had a tag, he still thinks I just saved his life. Best part was after packing it for about an hour uphill we were taking a break. He was half delirious from the adrenaline rush and workout. So I grabbed the cat by the back of the neck rearing it's teeth and lunged it at him with all I could letting out the best cat scream I you can imagine! He still says, "I saw you shoot it, clean it, pack it...but there was a split second I knew my life was over!"


----------

